

An Open Question to Path: What distinguishes your app from Instagram? - codybrown
http://kommons.com/questions/312

======
paulgerhardt
What distinguishes Canon from Nikon?

Having used both services for a few months, I would say I only post "artsy"
photos to Instagram, ruthlessly filtering on aesthetics while I find myself
posting "inside jokes" to close friends on Path.

It's probably less interesting to quibble about how these apps are different
than it is to ask why are the apps taking off now in the first place? Is the
next generation of photography hardware agnostic, relying instead on the
social features? Overall, what do people take more photos of: art or their
friends?

If that is the case, betting on the Facebook guys may not be such a bad
move...

------
cb33
"Why would you need this many employees to build this?"

How many employees at Path?

~~~
gurraman
<https://www.path.com/about>

13 listed on their about-page.

------
techbio
Now, now, children. There are enough cookies to go around.

------
moxiemk1
This question assumes that there is something valuable that Instagram does
that Path is "copying" in some way.

Instagram does a good job of quickly taking photos, applying filters, and then
uploading them to your choice of social photo sites. That's something any
number of us here could code up in an afternoon with all the APIs and toolkits
available on the iPhone/these services.

------
tkanet
As far as intimacy and close privacy are concerned...why not just go email.
People will upload these "intimate or personal" pictures ...and then later
complain about privacy concerns. Why all this struggle and buzz. If you want
privacy, stay offline or go email.no need for a new app for that. Seriously.

------
jdavid
Dunbar's number is real. However the truth of the number is from research of
Apes.

I am excited for Path, but until it works on Palm Pre and Android, it just
wont be for me and my friends.

------
kingsidharth
Even the kids know that.

"50 is the new .edu" Exclusivity & Privacy. You can be yourself.

Instagram adds cool effects and helps you share.

Did you even read about them?

~~~
Sparklin
Quoting from Techcrunch (<http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/14/path-photo-
sharing/>)

"Path is a private photo sharing network - think Instagram, but without the
filters and with a privacy model that takes away any anxiety associated with
sharing photos with people you don’t know. It’s based around email addresses
and phone numbers, rather than a public database of users. And compared to
other popular social applications, Path is going against the grain: there’s no
follow system and the friend system is also quite different from what you’re
used to on Facebook."

~~~
jambo
If you read the NYT article, selling filters and selling you to advertisers
are business models being considered right now.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/15/technology/15photo.html?pa...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/15/technology/15photo.html?partner=rss&emc=rss)

